# 10% Off Vararam Cold Air Intake System at PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, save 10% on Vararam Cold Air Intake System at PFYC!*

To take advantage of this offer, enter promo code *VARARAM10* during checkout, exactly as shown here. Offer expires 9/27/11.

Click below for more info or to place an order.

----------------

Vararam Cold Air Intake System - 2005-2006 GTO



----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the hood seal the top of that?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Does the hood seal the top of that?


Sure does.


----------

